# Med tech big n full dose advice.



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

With med tech big n full test blend 600 what dose would you guys suggest per week?

i was thinking 1ml every 4th day?

Suggestions please


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What's in the blend?


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your cycle history?


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> What's in the blend?


The only info I have is from a forum and this could be made up crap

100mg Enanthate

100mg Decanoate

25mg Acetate

40mg Propionate

60mg Phenylpropionate

75mg Isocarporate

apparently?!?


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Second injectable cycle last was test e only at 500mg a week.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

2ml once a week ..


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

The post here, number 37 seems to show what else is in it.It says"Big and Full 600mg/ml (400mg Test, 200mg Boldenone per ml"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/167125-med-tech-solutions-3.html#post3038329

I don't know about med tech stuff, so a bit more research may be needed.



weightgainer24 said:


> The only info I have is from a forum and this could be made up crap
> 
> 100mg Enanthate
> 
> ...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

BOLD UNDEC 200MG,

TEST BLEND 400MG


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

corporates said:


> The post here, number 37 seems to show what else is in it.It says"Big and Full 600mg/ml (400mg Test, 200mg Boldenone per ml"
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/167125-med-tech-solutions-3.html#post3038329
> 
> I don't know about med tech stuff, so a bit more research may be needed.


Yes thats right, its got 200mg eq in it along with the test blend


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah so no one is sure what's in it but 2ml once a week is what iv been told so far. Any other opinions?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

2-3ml once a week will be OK


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Did you not read post number 7?

If the info you stated is correct then you have long and short acting testosterone esters, there isn't a large dose per ml of long acting test , the rest are short, i would do 1ml twice per week for that reason, because of the short esters that are in the mix.Plus you have 200mg equipose per ml.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/221608-med-tech-big-n-full-dose-advice.html#post4089159



weightgainer24 said:


> Yeah so no one is sure what's in it but 2ml once a week is what iv been told so far. Any other opinions?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

corporates said:


> Did you not read post number 7?
> 
> If the info you stated is correct then you have long and short acting testosterone esters, there isn't a large dose per ml of long acting test , the rest are short, i would do 1ml twice per week for that reason, because of the short esters that are in the mix.Plus you have 200mg equipose per ml.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/221608-med-tech-big-n-full-dose-advice.html#post4089159


So it's like sustanon (made to be used once a week)


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Brilliant thanks guys. Get serious pip from this stuff so anyone looking at trying it be warned haha!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

That's the T400 not big n full


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

corporates said:


> The post here, number 37 seems to show what else is in it.It says"Big and Full 600mg/ml (400mg Test, 200mg Boldenone per ml"
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/167125-med-tech-solutions-3.html#post3038329
> 
> I don't know about med tech stuff, so a bit more research may be needed.


would a lab actually go to such lengths to put all those ingredients in? hmmmm


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I wondered the same myself,who knows.



Clubber Lang said:


> would a lab actually go to such lengths to put all those ingredients in? hmmmm


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Brilliant stuff! Used it on my last course and got better gains in size and strength than I did with anything else I've used. Don't care what they have put in it! It works for me. 1ml twice a week with 100mg of deca, didn't get PIP once.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont know whats in it, but i'll just inject it anyway.......... ok lol


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nobody knows what is in any injectible solution unless they have made it themselves!


----------



## 2bang (Mar 21, 2013)

ive got some med tech t-400 and its got a puple flip off top and no hologram is this bunk anyone cheers


----------



## SlimGuyScott (Oct 13, 2014)

All Med-tech.solutions gear tell you on the vial label what it contains unless it says blend then just hit the forum on their Web page and the guys at the lab themselves will tell you exactly what comprises of and to be honest is pretty good gear. still prefer gentech lab gear though, never touching tren-enanthate ever again I suffer night sweats enough with out having that add to fully drenching my bedding and missus wern't able to sleep in the same bed as me for a month that I used it for but brilliant for rear delts upperchest dryness an bringin striations to the muscle and increasing appetite as well is fantastic and very strong just don't like the sweats an cough I got sometimes when injecting.


----------



## SlimGuyScott (Oct 13, 2014)

andysutils said:


> I dont know whats in it, but i'll just inject it anyway.......... ok lol


 Ask the guys of the website themselves you fools sorry this annoys me if you want product information go to product manufacturer Web site they always have them no matter what just type the lab on Google and you are sure to find exactly what your looking for I decided I can't rely on the Internet with forums like this as some guys are advicing that you need to inject a substance like deca 300mg 4x a week (WTF) wen I found tht Arnold himself wouldn't of ever injected anymore than 1ml every 10 days at the furthest of end of esters it makes you wonder wot the f**k ar some of the guys ar doin to themselves... so my humble opinion is do what I do find the lab website an contact them they will advise you with every step of upto 16 weeks an also give you a full example chart of when to best next injection amount and orals amount and if you should split the dose due long/short half life after passin thru the liver an bein takin up by the bloodstream and how to effectively do Pct.. Best of luck and Kind Regards


----------



## SlimGuyScott (Oct 13, 2014)

2bang said:


> ive got some med tech t-400 and its got a puple flip off top and no hologram is this bunk anyone cheers


 No this shudnt be bunk for as long as on the vial itself has the same colour stamp of the lab name in this case dark navy/purple same as the label it shud b like a shiney enamel it will also state if this is standard series usually white writing with metallic black ground this case shud be dark navy/purple bu metallic. also if you received this product boxed on the bottom flap it would of had an authentic scratch plate with a code to type on their website for peace of mind knowing that your product is genuine.. people these laboratories dont have name for no bloody reason use them they have the best advice and knowledge of their extensive products available they create them they can advise you. literally just like any other product on the market if you buy a fone do you go to a friend to get it fixed or do you get in touch with the manufacturer obviously you get in touch with the manufacturer don't same as steroids ask the guys behind the lab that created it. they are the only people I have found I can trust and so should you guys... heed my advice please


----------



## Commander (Apr 16, 2018)

weightgainer24 said:


> With med tech big n full test blend 600 what dose would you guys suggest per week?
> 
> i was thinking 1ml every 4th day?
> 
> Suggestions please


 Hi

I am currently using this and I am pinning every 4th day, its a test blend 0f 400mg of Test and 200mg of Boldonone

https://www.muscletalk.co.uk/articles/article-boldenone.aspx

http://med-te.ch/


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Commander said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently using this and I am pinning every 4th day, its a test blend 0f 400mg of Test and 200mg of Boldonone
> 
> ...


 Nice 4 year bump :whistling:


----------



## mark29573 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ive just started cycle im using big and fill 1ml every 4 days plus 1 ml of deca 300 plus 1 oxy a day for 4 weeks then up.it to 2 a day and then 5iu of insulin a day monday to friday and no pip goes in lovely 🙃


----------

